

The boldest advice ever for Groupon and how they can become great again. - fireoneout
http://fireoneout.tumblr.com/post/29450856868/the-boldest-advice-ever-for-groupon-and-how-they-can#disqus_thread

======
washedup
Great advice. I really enjoy #1. It would certainly streamline the process.
What if you don't want to company to hold the deal through Groupon? Some sort
of real-tile screening process?

~~~
fireoneout
Thanks! I think they still have a shot but a dramatic pivot is needed. After
reading the Slate article I got to thinking! Not sure about the screening

